# Another Newbie With Holding Tank Issues...



## Sparrow & Joe

Please weigh in on the following questions,

1. We have a few outings under our belt in the 210RS but have not had a site with full hookup. When we do, what is recommended? Do we attach the sewer hose and open the valves and just let 'er go? Or, is it better to let the tanks fill and then empty them to make sure we don't "sludge" things up?

2. I've seen suggestions on using Calgon water softener in the tanks to help keep them cleaner etc. I was thinking of trying good old fashion 20 Mule Team Borax. It too works a s a water softener and I have used it around the house for years. Baking Powder also occurred to me. It was suggested to my husband that a bit of Pine Sol might be helpful as well in keeping the Gray Tank fresh. We are currently using the little blue packets that desolve and have had no problems but, then we are just starting our Black Tank years. I try to make sure we are generous with fresh water in the tank to keep things in solution.

Your opinions/experience is appreciated.


----------



## raynardo

I believe you'll hear the consensus agree that keeping the tank closed until they're full and/or you're ready to leave your campsite AND can flush them, is the way to go.

There's a science behind this. A dirty science. If someone goes #2 in an empty tank, two things will probably happen: 1) the chemicals used to neutralize odors and breakdown the biologicals can't do their jobs, and 2) those biologicals could desiccate (dry out), making them next to impossible to subsequently flush when it comes time to actually clean the tank.

We're big fans of Calgon in the black water tank, I've never heard or thought of using 20 Mule Team Borax, so I can't give you a definitive answer on that. Calgon is a liquid, easy to measure a capful and add it down the toilet. One bottle lasts me about a year - a great investment.

We pour about a tablespoon our so of our black tank treatment into each and every gray water drain after we've flushed our tanks. We've never experienced an odor problem with any of our tanks.

I'm not so sure I'd want the aroma of Pinesol permeating throughout my OB, nor am I sure it would do anything more than mask any foul odors. The questions then become, how much Pinesol is enough, how much is too little, and is it really good and/or effective?

As a newbie, stick with the proven methods. There are many. But experimenting with the unknown can bite you.


----------



## H2oSprayer

raynardo said:


> I believe you'll hear the consensus agree that keeping the tank closed until they're full and/or you're ready to leave your campsite AND can can flush them, is the way to go.


I would agree with the above statement for the black tank. When you wait to empty the black tank until it is full (or nearly full) there will be more of a "woosh" causing a better chance of any of the built up sludge to be removed. If you plan to take a shower, by all means open the gray tank and leave it open while you shower. One of the many reasons for having a fuller gray tank when you dump the black tank is to use the gray water to help rinse out the sewer hose of all the black tank contents. In addition to adding our deodorizer to the black tank, I will often add a bit of antibacterial dish soap. This helps to "degrease" the tank. Just make sure it's the antibacterial type.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe

raynardo said:


> We pour about a tablespoon our so of our black tank treatment into each and every gray water drain after we've flushed our tanks. We've never experienced an odor problem with any of our tanks.


By black tank treatment, do mean the blue stuff and the Calgon? Do you mix it into a solution? 
I was pretty sure it made sense to leave that black tank fill up before draining it but hadn't seen it specificly addressed. Ditto on using the gray to "flush" the hoses.


----------



## Scoutr2

The Calgon isn't used for odor control. Although it does smell good, it helps keep "stuff" from building up in your tanks.

I put 4 ozs. of the Thetford's "Green Stuff," along with a capful of Calgon into each tank after dumping and rinsing. Then I add a couple gallons of water so the solution can slosh around during the trip home.

The Calgon coats the inside of the tank, making it slick and less likely that "stuff" will stick to the sides - and more importantly - the sensors. The Thetfords (or other brand) will digest anything left in the tanks and keep the odors at bay.

We're on our fourth season with the Outback, and we've never had any problems with the sensors, odors, or "stuff" building up. That said, I'll knock on wood, to make sure I didn't just invite a problem!









Also - when I get done dumping the gray tank, I have my DW run all the remaining hot water down the kitchen sink drains, in order to help move along any grease buildup in the drain lines. Don't know if it helps, but it can't hurt. (And we've never had a clogged drain.)

Mike


----------



## Lmbevard

Sparrow & Joe said:


> Please weigh in on the following questions,
> 
> 1. We have a few outings under our belt in the 210RS but have not had a site with full hookup. When we do, what is recommended? Do we attach the sewer hose and open the valves and just let 'er go? Or, is it better to let the tanks fill and then empty them to make sure we don't "sludge" things up?
> 
> 2. I've seen suggestions on using Calgon water softener in the tanks to help keep them cleaner etc. I was thinking of trying good old fashion 20 Mule Team Borax. It too works a s a water softener and I have used it around the house for years. Baking Powder also occurred to me. It was suggested to my husband that a bit of Pine Sol might be helpful as well in keeping the Gray Tank fresh. We are currently using the little blue packets that desolve and have had no problems but, then we are just starting our Black Tank years. I try to make sure we are generous with fresh water in the tank to keep things in solution.
> 
> Your opinions/experience is appreciated.


First of all don't use Pine-sol in any of the tanks! It will ruin the tanks and soften the seals, a bad thing. I have been using an enzyme/bacterial type of tank treatment and will every so often put about 1/2 the amount in the gray tanks to cut down on odors. I tried the Borax and tide before and it didn't work for me. But most of the time I am set up in one place for a week in hot weather. I've used RV-trine before and it worked well. I found another brand that I use and have not had any problems at all. One of the things that I found thou was you really need to clean out the tank either with a tank wand or an add on in tank washer to get rid of some the the stuff that sticks and stays around. That's what will give you odor problems. Others have suggested emptying your tanks, refilling the black tank about 1/2 full and adding the calgon and tide plus a 10 lb bag of ice cubes and then driving home, dumping when you get close. That way the ice cubes knocks the stuff off of the walls of the tank so it gets clean.

As far as using a full hook up, I agree with everyone, leave the black tank valve closed until near full or just before you leave. You can leave the gray tank(s) valves open, but then close then a day or two before you leave so that you can flush them out as well as flush the hose out after dumping the black tank.

Good luck and enjoy. Try several different types of holding tank chem. until you find something that works for you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

You've had great advise listed above.

One thing you might consider purchasing is a water regulator for the full hookups. This will limit/correct the water pressure coming into the trailer.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe

Oregon_Camper said:


> You've had great advise listed above.
> 
> One thing you might consider purchasing is a water regulator for the full hookups. This will limit/correct the water pressure coming into the trailer.


Yep, already got the regulator! And a filter. The first time out with a shore water...it was rusty and I figured the filter would be a good investment. 
I knew this was the place to go to get the "poop" on holding tank maintenence. Thanks everybody!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

X2 on the Ice in the black tank just before you travel, then stop at a truck stop or rest area near home and dump. I dont even hook up my sewer until I am ready to leave: that cuts the time I have contact with the yucky stuff to one time rather than having to suit-up, in my hazmat garb, twice. This is OK for long weekends but not advisable for a whole week; most tank can't stow that much fluid.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe

Just Add Dirt said:


> X2 on the Ice in the black tank just before you travel, then stop at a truck stop or rest area near home and dump. I dont even hook up my sewer until I am ready to leave: that cuts the time I have contact with the yucky stuff to one time rather than having to suit-up, in my hazmat garb, twice. This is OK for long weekends but not advisable for a whole week; most tank can't stow that much fluid.


Do most truck stops & rest areas have dumping facilities?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sparrow & Joe said:


> X2 on the Ice in the black tank just before you travel, then stop at a truck stop or rest area near home and dump. I dont even hook up my sewer until I am ready to leave: that cuts the time I have contact with the yucky stuff to one time rather than having to suit-up, in my hazmat garb, twice. This is OK for long weekends but not advisable for a whole week; most tank can't stow that much fluid.


Do most truck stops & rest areas have dumping facilities?
[/quote]

Nope...you will need to start a list of them in your area. You can also Google it to see some local dump stations in your area.


----------



## Dave_CDN

Sparrow & Joe said:


> X2 on the Ice in the black tank just before you travel, then stop at a truck stop or rest area near home and dump. I dont even hook up my sewer until I am ready to leave: that cuts the time I have contact with the yucky stuff to one time rather than having to suit-up, in my hazmat garb, twice. This is OK for long weekends but not advisable for a whole week; most tank can't stow that much fluid.


Do most truck stops & rest areas have dumping facilities?
[/quote]

This site may help RVDUMPS


----------



## amyk

[/quote]

This site may help RVDUMPS
[/quote]

that's a great help!!!! thanks sooo much!!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe

I kinda figured we could stop at East Harbor SP on the way home. It's about 5 miles before we hit our driveway, on the way home from anywhere. I have been meaning to call and see what they charge for non guest dumpoing but hadn't gotten to it yet. That list may also come in handy!


----------

